# sportsman 9000 tri fuel



## lblax (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm looking at this generator at home depot does anyone know the total harmonic distortion on the unit or where to find the info


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

HD & TIF both should be listed in the specs. I doubt they will be low on any box store unit. Quality is never cheap up front, but paying for it on the back side is very costly. There are ways to clean an clamp the sine wave but that cost alone is more than a cheap unit costs. HTH Kenneth


----------



## lblax (Jan 12, 2016)

KRE said:


> HD & TIF both should be listed in the specs. I doubt they will be low on any box store unit. Quality is never cheap up front, but paying for it on the back side is very costly. There are ways to clean an clamp the sine wave but that cost alone is more than a cheap unit costs. HTH Kenneth


 amazingly almost every other brand of generator we looked at list the thd under 5% this brand lists nothing so I will probably just buy another brand


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

One unit that starts with a *G* lists THD an TIF well below the accepted norms, however if you test per *NBS* you'll find their claims are very suspect to say the least. Depending stator winding angle and excitation design, some small units are extremely hard to clean up. Best to find the model your looking at an use a Berger P/A or at least an O-scope to look at what the sine looks like, loaded and unloaded. I've tested many that would pass the minimum test until a reactive load was applied, then they looked worst than a square wave inverter.


----------

